# Emergency Please Help Quick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

My white cloud minnow is dying!!!!!!! 
the tank temp is 78
Little ammonia
has been injured in the past
Swimming at an angle, resting every few minutes


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

help now hes not doing anything!


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

help! Somebody!


----------



## dave1985 (Jul 27, 2013)

Not sure how to help him. How much ammonia is "a little"? Also, I think for a 10 gallon, the tank may be overpopulated and you need a bigger tank. Do you have a "hospital tank" set up that you can move him to?


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

no I dont, I have a huge amount of java moss. I dont have a test kit because the pet shop owner says we dont need one and my mom belives almost everything he says


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

Have you tried doing a water change?


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

we did a few days ago. He has a history of being hurt during water changes also


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You need to isolate him somehow. The rest of the fish will stress him out. Explain how he has a history of being hurt with waterchanges?


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

the other fish are leaving him alone, and we have no empty tanks (again, the pet shop said we don't need one) He gets scared and bangs into a decoration, damaging his fin. We went to the pet shop and got medicine. I'll just have to wait and hope he survives.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What kind of medicine? Without knowing what is wrong with him you could do more harm than good.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

metafix


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

Shop sounds like a real winner. They approve of your stocking as well? Melafix won't hurt, but it won't do a whole lot to help. Isolate the fish, daily 50% water changes, that species needs much cooler than 78F. Wait 10 minutes after the water change before adding dechlorinator, free disinfectant to knock back opportunistic bacteria. An empty rubbermaid tub will work for this, as long as it's clean, run a bit of air for surface motion & O2 transfer, room temperature will be fine.

Let mom know shops are not the fountain of aquatic knowledge much of the time; they are a retailer. Also let her know that there are folks around who run 20, 30, or more tanks at home, often in excess of 1k gallons, with hundreds if not thousands of fish, who would be reluctant to sell to a shop like that, much less buy from them. I'm one of them, you're getting free advice, I'm not looking to profit from it as a retailer often is. 

Be glad she didn't look to the local burger joint for nutritional info as you were growing up. You'd be worrying about much more than a banged up fish.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry I haent told you guys this, I was busy, but unfortunately, my white cloud minnow, brownie, died on august 14. He didnt want to die, but even the strongest fish I ever knew couldn't live... RIP brownie.


----------



## catcrazy37 (Aug 26, 2013)

Poor fish, that happened to one of mine. He didn't survive either. =(


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry about your little minnow. If you ever decide to get any more of them, they should be kept at a lower temperature and in a school of at least 6-8. Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Golden White Cloud Mountain Minnow . Not sure which 10g tank you had him in, but being a peaceful fish, he probably shouldn't have been in with the redtail shark and algae eater anyway. Redtail sharks can get really aggressive...I had one pick off 3 tiger barbs in just one night.<label for="rb_iconid_8">







</label>


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

I wanted more and I told my mom to lower the tank temp to like 72 or 74. And by the way huge thanks to everybody that tried to help.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

He was the strongest fish I ever knew... but even he couldnt survive it


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

''Not sure which 10g tank you had him in, but being a peaceful fish, he probably shouldn't have been in with the redtail shark and algae eater anyway. Redtail sharks can get really aggressive...I had one pick off 3 tiger barbs in just one night.''

He is with the neons


----------

